# Old. L.A. Clippers Fan - Roll Call!!!



## THE'clip'SHOW

*Roll Call!!*

This thread is the true indicator of your devotion to Clipper basketball. This list I consider "the few, the proud, the clipper faithful". :grinning: 

First in line: Clipshow.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

I'm in second in that case. Clippers fan for 11 years.


----------



## Im The One

3rd in line Jmac

been a fan since l.o joined the team


----------



## Dynasty Raider

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> 3rd in line Jmac
> 
> been a fan since l.o joined the team


Count me in --- since about the same time, when Lamar joined the team, then really into it when Miles, Q, etc. joined. So, I'm pretty much a newcomer ... but true.


----------



## FSH

Count me in..Been a Clipper fan for about 6-7 years now..


----------



## dmilesai

I'm in. Been a Clipper fan since I was born in Anaheim.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW




----------



## Im The One

I like that pic im going to have to use it


----------



## <<<D>>>

Count me in on this shout out. :yes:


----------



## Shanghai_boy

Yes,I come here...


----------



## toiletscrubber

I was a huge Clippers fan until Miles got traded.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> I was a huge Clippers fan until Miles got traded.



Yep that trade hurt more than Baylor thought. DTS can now say --- I told you so. He never wanted to trade DMiles and kept putting the trade off. Finally, Baylor and Gentry convinced him that Miller was their man. DTS will never forget that.


----------



## clipscavs21

yo, count me in too. i have been a clips fan since dmiles joined the team, but to bad hes gone


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I'm in


----------



## Tom

Haven't been a clipper fan since ron harper left!:upset:


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

It may sound weird but it's true!
I am from Greece and I am a Clippers fan since 1992... at the age of 12.
We had a quite sympathetic team and I liked the fact that we were the "weak ones" of a city that was full of stars and flash (talking about the Los Angeles Leech-ers)...
Forward positions Loy Vaught/Danny Manning and guards like Mark Jackson, Ron Harper, Gary Grant (he played for Aris Salonica!), Dehere. We had also Norman and the beer belly (lol) Stanley Roberts...

So, lift your skinny fists like antennas to heaven and count me in too...  



_________________________________________________
I feel very nice that we picked Sophocles, something that was unexpected from me. Don't exclude the possibility that he may be in our roster this year. Surely, if he stays in Iraklis -has great economical problems- he may have the chance to play 30 minutes per game, but coming in LA right away, the workaholic youngster may polish some specific things that will make him in his 2nd year a nice 10p-6rebs player (and he will be only 20 years old at that time).


----------



## h8breed

ONLY FOR BIG LAMAR DOG


----------



## Im The One

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> ONLY FOR BIG LAMAR DOG


then your alright with me
:yes:


----------



## Silk

Still support the team, though they have been driving me NUTS lately.


----------



## Ghiman

I've watched & supported Clipper basketball since the Norm Nixon days. It's just so frustrating :upset: that with all that talent, they can not have an above average winning record. 

I hope Dunleavy can be the answer to the Clippers problem next season.


----------



## edyat

been a fan since Kaman got drafted. Central Michigan University (his school) is in my town and it's been fun watching him grow up (in our little tiny arena) to be an NBA player! And by coincidence i'm going to college in LA and it works out perfectly! now i'll go to as many games as possible to see King Kaman!


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

*Been a Clipps fan as long as i can remember*

From Big Stanley... Harper... Mark J... Loy... Pooh and Danny through J.Mac... D. Anderson... Barry... and Mo Taylor to the future(damn that really don' sound that bad) of Brand... Q. Rich... Dooling... Kaman... Ely... Wilcox... Jaric... Odom(hopefully)... Maggs(hopefully)... Arenas(hopefully)... Could be our break through year ya'll... I been dissapointed for too long... Good to finally find a forum to share my past woes wit peeps that feel me... Peace


----------



## Im The One

I'd like to say welcome to the new posters and I hope you continue to post. Lets get this board up and running


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> I'd like to say welcome to the new posters and I hope you continue to post. Lets get this board up and running


fa shizzle dizzle!


----------



## superdave

The Clippers are my #2 team, behind the Bull. 

I am really excited about the Brand and Maggette signings!!


----------



## MM_red33

*Clipper Fan*

I ve been one since about Mannings rookie year. I remember their seires against the rockets which i think they lost in a game 5. I remember Wilkens and S.Roberts, E. Spencer, P. Richardson, R. Harper. C.Smith a little, Mr Clipper Loy Vaught....I live in So.Cali and i root for all the "other" teams of L.A., Clippers, Rams, and Angels. Just waiting for my Clipper Championship....Who here remembers the fan they called the number 1 Clipper fan, He was a old man wearing a light blue Clippers button up shirt. he used ot be at every home game.


----------



## FSH

*Re: Clipper Fan*



> Originally posted by <b>MM_red33</b>!
> I ve been one since about Mannings rookie year. I remember their seires against the rockets which i think they lost in a game 5. I remember Wilkens and S.Roberts, E. Spencer, P. Richardson, R. Harper. C.Smith a little, Mr Clipper Loy Vaught....I live in So.Cali and i root for all the "other" teams of L.A., Clippers, Rams, and Angels. Just waiting for my Clipper Championship....Who here remembers the fan they called the number 1 Clipper fan, He was a old man wearing a light blue Clippers button up shirt. he used ot be at every home game.


Welcome to are Clippers board..Hopefully you can post here alot..We need more Clippers fan to post here..And if you have any question you are welcome to ask me or the other mod here the'clip'show..


----------



## clipss

*New guy*

Hello all Clipss in da house...


----------



## dhook54

I've been a fan since they moved to L.A. . 
IMO, D.Miles wasn't all that.
I've watched bball long enough to know that being a crowd pleaser doesn't mean you are a good player. 
D. Miles has potential.
And we all know how far that gets you.


----------



## FSH

nice to see you both(dhook and clipss) on the clippers board here..please stay and post we need more great clipper fans here..


----------



## Shadow

U can count me in, I have been a Clipp fan for a long time.


----------



## WayOutWest©

I'm a fan of local teams, football baseball and basketball. Back in the mid 80's a became a hard core basketball fan and gave up watching baseball. I'm a fan of b-ball from HS to the pro's, watch it, play it and discuss it.

I've always been a fan of the Clippers since they moved to L.A. I remember the days of Nixon, Baby-Ben, Norman, Wolf, Manning, Smith, Roberts, Jackson, Harper and Vaught. I was very impressed with the run under Larry Brown. It wasn't until I began to understand the buisness of basketball that I developed an INTENSE dislike of Sterling. My dislike for him carried over to the Clippers and I stopped following them, actually I stopped following all of pro-basketball, for about 3 years.

Sterlings rep and the "basketball hell" rep of the Clippers franchise has been tough to put up with over the years. After watching some of the young talent develop, Odom, Miles, Q, Magget and Brand I had the feeling that they would all walk as been the Clips history. I was very pleased that they signed Brand and Magget, so much so that I'm now a season ticket holder and I'm looking forward to next season. While I don't think Sterling has made up for all the years of mediocraty, I think it's a good sign.

One thing to consider, I don't think there has been a player drafted by the Clippers that left the Clips for bigger and better things. Harper and Jackson come the closest but they weren't drafted. B. Scott was one but he never actually played in a Clips uniform. The Clips have squandered various draft opportunities but I'm hoping now is the time for the light at the end of the tunnel to start shinning.

Look forward to discussion the Clips.


----------



## Im The One

Welcome everyone new and keep posting


----------



## dukeballer25

ive been a clippers fan for a year now,

i just really liked their team last year, but im not changing because of lamar

its a weird association, cause i live in NY


----------



## MJG

I'm a big Clipper fan myself, second to the Wizards (Clippers of the east  ). As someone who's originally from the LA area, I grew up with most of my family rooting hard for the Lakers. As part of that natural teen rebellion, I started to root against them while cheering for the Clippers. It stuck, and they've been my second favorite team ever since I got into the NBA.


----------



## FSH

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'm a big Clipper fan myself, second to the Wizards (Clippers of the east  ). As someone who's originally from the LA area, I grew up with most of my family rooting hard for the Lakers. As part of that natural teen rebellion, I started to root against them while cheering for the Clippers. It stuck, and they've been my second favorite team ever since I got into the NBA.


Great to have you here posting in the Clippers forum..I always tought you were a great poster..


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Laclippers is my 21st favorite team.........


----------



## dukeballer25

* Edit *


----------



## Im The One

all you need to join the Mafia

who doesnt want to be a made man


----------



## Weasel

I have been a Clippers fan for life !!!!
I eat, drink, and sleep CLIPPERS BASKETBALL.
No matter what I will always be a Clipper Fan.


----------



## INZANE 35

*All In Da Family*

Im a new clippers fan Ive been one since June 26th of this year ............ lets just say for family reasons. 

Ive always been intrigued by the clippers young talent and fun style of play ....now if we can just turn over some W's.


----------



## RhettO

*Re: All In Da Family*



> Originally posted by <b>INZANE 35</b>!
> now if we can just turn over some W's.


As opposed to just turn overs. Hehe.  
I saw my first Clippers game about 10 years ago. I didn't really follow basketball at the time. I've liked them ever since.


----------



## h8breed

i was a lamar fan but now this year i am a huge wilcox fan he can throw it down


----------



## mtnmedic

*I'm here!!*

Officially a Blazers fan ever since the franchise came to Portland in the 70s, the Clippers are hands down my second favourite team. Rapidly becoming my #1 favourites! Very impressed with their youth, atheleticism and desire to work together as a team. LOVE Corey Maggette (got to meet him at Starbucks in Manhattan Beach!) and Chris Kaman! 

I'm a fan for life! Thanks to my sister who sleeps, eats, breathes and thinks Clippers for introducing me to the BEST team in LA! 

THIS TEAM HAS HEART!!!

GO CLIPPERS!!!

(this is my first post on this forum-I'm usually at the Blazers forum on this site)


----------



## ahndozer

it's been a struggle with all my friends laughing at me, mostly laker fans, but its nice to see so many clipper fans. 

peace homies.


----------



## Volcom

Massive fan of Maggette and therefore a massive fan of the Clippers. I mainly started following them last year when they had the Odom, Maggette, Brand, Q and Miller line-up (they should have been so good!)

Anyway the future looks bright!! Go Clippers


----------



## Sánchez AF

*I'm Moving to L.A. (I born in L.A. but live in Mexico since i was a child) I always like the Clippers specially since the trade with Chicago. 

Elton Brand Rules 

BTW.

I'm the new Mod. in the Clippers forum. Let's make this forum the best..*


----------



## B_&_B

My favorite team is the Blazers (I've lived in Portland all my life)... but I also root for the Clippers, I've been a Clipper fan since the Reggie Williams (Georgetown) and R.Harper days.

Miles, Odom, and Brand are my favorite Clips of all time... so I'm happy to see Miles now in a Blazer uniform.


----------



## RandomBlackGuy

L.A. CLIPPERS!

Who else would I root for?

Been a fan since the Danny Manning,Ron Harper,Mark Jackson,Bo Kimble(lol) dayz!

And then when we got a lot of good people all of a sudden my friends became bandwagon fans!

Then they left, but I remain loyal. Go Brand,Maggette,and Q!

Go CLIPPERS!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

I have always loved Pacers... but Clippers is definitely my team number two


----------



## swift88

Say no to Kobe to Clippers, want none of the those fakers in my Clippers uniform.


Clippers fan since 1993:

1.Mark Jackson
2. Ron Harper
3. Danny Manning
4. Loy Vaught
5. Stanley Robert

Coach: Larry Brown

And Ralph Lawler...

"BINGO", "Who are these guys???", "Oh me oh my", "First to 100 wins"


----------



## arenas809

The Clippers were the first team I saw play live, and that was back in 97, been a fan ever since.


----------



## B_&_B

As a Clipper fan and Laker hater... and L.Odom fan... its gonna KILL ME to see Lamar in a Laker uniform!!!!


----------



## Johnny Mac

Clippers are my 2nd favorite team behind the Bulls, as I live near LA and never really caught onto liking the Lakers.


----------



## Thelonesomeclipper

*The one and only*

Clippers fan since 89 Hard times.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Since 5 yrs old 

I was a Bulls fan since the 5 too but when Mike Gone 

i watch mit first live game in the Air Canada Center well Sky Dome in those days in 1996 so I'm Raptors Fan since 1996 and Clippers fan since May 2004 i just move to LA but i hate Kobe so until Kobe is traded probably never. my LA team is the Clippers


----------



## KittlesFan

new Clipper fan here thanks to the Kerry Kittles trade, I hope Kerry helps the Clippers back to respectability. Tell me some more about the Clippers, Who is the point Guard? As for Kerry, I can tell you that is very good on the defensive end and is a decent slasher to the basket. Kittles does have a habit of disapearing at times though on offense. Here is a newly created site for Clippers and Kittles fans


http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/Kittles/

Go Clippers,
Jim


----------



## TheClipSHow11

Clipper fan since Loy Vaught!!!


----------



## H2WestCoastWonder

*I Just Jumped on the Clipper Boat.Go Clips*

I got my season Tickets ,First timer to the Clips ,But have allways been behind the team.Im hoping they take off this this year.At least get into the Playoffs.Hope to see you all there .H2


----------



## ClipperFan1026

Ive been a clipper fan forever and always!
ClipperFan1026
Lakers Suck!


----------



## DiRTy DiRK

Had season tickets since the Sports Arena...anyone else remember the Pop-a-shot?


----------



## DiRTy DiRK

I Like Ike...those pins were the greatest


----------



## SLOCLIPPS

I don't realize the importance of this but must respond. There is no reason to be a Clipper fan if your a Miles fan! The guys sucks, the guy sucked. Making a showtime dunk doesn't mean sh** when I want them to win, which as a Clipper fan I do.

Secondly, I haven't been a fan from the days in SD, but definitely since the Benoit, Ken Norman, Gary Grant, and not so far back the Mark Jackson, Loy Vaught, Larry Brown and so on days. Oh and Maurice Taylor as a young Clipper was awesome.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*:*

Here.


----------



## Herdof

Clippers fan since Lamar Odom was drafted and as a Bulls fan, the trade for Elton Brand. Then when you drafted local product Darius Miles, I became enamored, unbeknownst of what was to come of him. 

The Clippers seem to have a fetish for Illinois hoopers. Pretty much the reason I'm here.  

Oh yeah, Shaun Livingston is the real deal. The boy has skills. Seen him play.


----------



## PhilP

*I'm in!*

Where Kerry goes, I go! :yes:


----------



## Sánchez AF

<center>







</center>

*Nice to know we are a some  Keep coming Guys... *


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hey anyone want join to a fantasy league PM me...


----------

